

 TypeRacer, my bootstrapped game, reaches 1 million users after 5 years - edgeztv
http://blog.typeracer.com/2013/08/08/typeracer-5th-anniversary-and-1-million-users/

======
bradleysmith
very cool, and insanely addictive. Congrats on the milestone!

